# Budweiser Brewmasters 2007



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Saw a bottle of this in the store. Looked interesting. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## JRedner (Apr 24, 2007)

macjoe53 said:


> Saw a bottle of this in the store. Looked interesting. Has anyone tried it?


Bought it but have not tried it yet. I hear from folks who have though that it is the best it has ever been. More of a doppelbock this year than just a strong pale lager like it has been in the past.


----------



## Siebec (Nov 1, 2007)

Where did you see this at? I had it before at a party and would like to pick up another bottle but I'm not sure where the hosts picked it up at. Maybe I should have asked last year. :hn


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I prefer not to drink MacroBrews when I am searching for something that is supposed to taste good. I have had this and if AB considers this there attempt at reserve beer, truly sad. Any decent craft brew would blow it out of the water. IMO you shouldn't go looking for quality from the equivalent of the big box store of the beer industry. Let them stick to their billion barrel pilsners and lagers on the cheap, and explore the tasty side of beer. Sorry to rain on anyone's parade here but just my :2

:chk to lighten the mood.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Twill413 said:


> I prefer not to drink MacroBrews when I am searching for something that is supposed to taste good. I have had this and if AB considers this there attempt at reserve beer, truly sad. Any decent craft brew would blow it out of the water. IMO you shouldn't go looking for quality from the equivalent of the big box store of the beer industry. Let them stick to their billion barrel pilsners and lagers on the cheap, and explore the tasty side of beer. Sorry to rain on anyone's parade here but just my :2
> 
> :chk to lighten the mood.


Taste is a matter of opinion and while you may not like anything from the big brewers that doesn't mean that all their offerings are crap. I personally buy very little from the big breweries but there are times when I do buy Michelob or Miller. Just because they make "billion" barrel pilsner doesn't mean its bad beer. Using your logic no one would drink Jack Daniels, Chivas, or Corbett Canyon wines because they produce more than anyone else.

There have been quite a few micro-brews that I don't like. I personally don't like Anchor Steam for example. It isn't a bad beer but it doesn't suit my tastes.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've tried some. It isn't great, but it isn't bad either. Kinda middle of the road. More full flavored than a regular bud, little bit more complex, but nothing to jump through hoops about.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've tried some. It isn't great, but it isn't bad either. Kinda middle of the road. More full flavored than a regular bud, little bit more complex, but nothing to jump through hoops about.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

carbonbased_al said:


> I've tried some. It isn't great, but it isn't bad either. Kinda middle of the road. More full flavored than a regular bud, little bit more complex, but nothing to jump through hoops about.


Thanks. That's the kind of input I was looking for.


----------

